# NEW Canon PRO Rebel series!



## Overread (Feb 6, 2015)

Rebel Alliance Hands-on with Canon s new Rebel T6s and T6i Digital Photography Review

Ok not quite, but it seems that the gap between "pro" and "entry" is getting tighter. Now Canon is releasing a rebel series camera in two distinct forms. One is your normal rebel that we've come to know and love - the other is a little different. It's got the same spec, but now its got a top LCD screen - an aperture dial and the control lay out similar to the rest of the Canon range. It costs a bit more; but for a small cost you can get the pro erganomics in a rebel body - ideal for any aspiring to climb up the ladder who can't afford to yet.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 19, 2015)

The Rebal line are not pro cameras and never will be. They are very good entry level cameras though, only my opinion sir !


----------



## waday (Feb 19, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> The Rebal line are not pro cameras and never will be. They are very good entry level cameras though, only my opinion sir !


I don't think they were ever designed, or even marketed, as pro cameras. Just as @Overread, stated, they are a good bridge to anyone wanting 'higher-end' ergonomics/features on an entry-level camera.


----------



## Overread (Feb 19, 2015)

True but the similar control system is good - makes it easier to advance up the line and also is the solution to the "well I want a good camera and I might upgrade/go pro later - so I'll get a second hand 50D cause its got the pro control system" problem.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 19, 2015)

It's a good move--there's no reason not to offer better controls on all model lines.


----------



## runnah (Feb 19, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> The Rebal line are not pro cameras and never will be. They are very good entry level cameras though, only my opinion sir !



No **** Sherlock.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2015)

Overread said:
			
		

> True but the similar control system is good - makes it easier to advance up the line and also is the solution to the "well I want a good camera and I might upgrade/go pro later - so I'll get a second hand 50D cause its got the pro control system" problem.



Yeah, the new Rebel 760D (known as the T6s in North America) looks like a pretty decent camera, with a nice set of features and specifications. I'm not nearly so positive on the 750D (aka the Canon EOS Rebel T6i). Pretty good comparison piece that was published on dPreview three days ago at Opinion Canon EOS 750D and 760D Digital Photography Review


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 19, 2015)

runnah said:


> bigal1000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rebal line are not pro cameras and never will be. They are very good entry level cameras though, only my opinion sir !
> ...


Only stating an opinion Einstein


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't see why they bothered. 
most of the FB and Craigslist pros are already using Rebels anyway.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2015)

I think in this FLAT, or declining camera market, Canon might have figured that the megapixel gap they had for a couple years (18MP versus Nikon and Sony's 24 and 36 MP) was a possible marketplace weakness. Same with the striped-down Rebel controls and display ethos: in a flat market, ANY advantages, ANY equalization, and ANY move up the product ladder can be see as a good move. I used to sell photo gear at retail; there are many buyers who buy based on specification and feature comparisons, literally checking off the stats and figures on model A versus model B versus Model C. Today, with on-line bargain hunters and first-time and second-time buyers who find themselves in a tight money situation, having a few more *check-mark boxes filled in* makes the chance of a sale easier. The way I see it, the Rebel T6s (EOS 760D) has moved itself upward, away from what used to be a Rebel-class build, and more toward the Nikon D7100-type of higher-end enthusiast body.

Put it this way: in the photography press (which is now on the world wide web,mostly), Canon has been accused of merely iterating, and not innovating. And in a big way, the Rebel T4 to T5 transition was an utter joke...the "T5" series is basically a new name on the T4...Canon needed to actually get off their butts and DO something with the Rebel series, and they DID, especially with the 760D model. There comes a time when migrating features down, from the middle and higher end models serves to re-define market segments. This is a proven way to move through camera evolution. It was time to bring a bit more capability to the Rebel line, and since there are a lot of semi-pro and small-time pro shooters on tight budgets, making a sort of "pro-level" Rebel makes total, total sense to me. The EOS 760D or T6s is just another feather in Canon's cap. The two new Rebels bring 24-MP crop-frame body choices to the Canon platform, and both the 750D and 760D get an equalization in the check-mark box versus a Nikon or Sony camera. Since the MP count is one of THE big check-mark boxes in the minds of many people, I think the move up to 24 MP is a really smart move for Canon.


----------



## Overread (Feb 19, 2015)

Interesting point - we've actually seen this (canon side) a lot with the middle-range. The likes of the 5D and 7D lines have really brought what were 1D features further down into more affordable market segments. A 5DMII isn't a 1D, but its very much a pro option - whilst the 7D line is doing strong as well (if not quite as strong sensor wise when matched up to sony performance systems).


----------



## Derrel (Feb 19, 2015)

Overread said:
			
		

> Interesting point - we've actually seen this (canon side) a lot with the middle-range. The likes of the 5D and 7D lines have really brought what were 1D features further down into more affordable market segments. A 5DMII isn't a 1D, but its very much a pro option - whilst the 7D line is doing strong as well (if not quite as strong sensor wise when matched up to sony performance systems).



Nikon has been following the same strategy for about 30 years: introduce new, innovative features on the pro flagships for the most part, and them migrate those features down to the middle, then eventually, to the most-basic cameras, in a way that maximizes profit for them, and sets up aspirational goals for beginners and enthusiasts. "Halo product" features, eventually, find their way into the cheaper bodies, over time. In the 5D line, my original 5D's AF system was/is...not that hot...they added a bit to it in the 5D-II; the 5D-III was a MAJOR re-tooling, and a major up-market or up-the-ladder revision to the 5D line. Today's 5D-III has all the sales features/technologies, and more, of the old, $7,999 EOS 1Ds models of a decade ago. Now it's the Rebel line's turn to move up the ladder somewhat.


----------



## runnah (Feb 19, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > bigal1000 said:
> ...



I made a friend!


----------

